# Mushroom Hunting



## shroomhunter

I vote for a new category in the lodge for us mushroom hunters. Got one for every other type of hunting, us shroomers need a spot.


----------



## BigChessie

Sent ya PM about where you can get some shroom' info.


----------



## psychobubba

mmmmm shrooms got butter ? 

http://www.morels.com/

http://www.mushroomhole.com/


----------



## River Walker

Getting about that time,man I can almost see those big ash trees up in northern Michigan


----------



## BigChessie

Hey RW Do you head up north often for them shrooms? I am having a outing over on my website this spring,gonna take a few guys up with me. It has been 20 years since I have been up there. Sure could use a little info if you don't mind. Thanks


----------



## Reel Thing

Had a conversation with Craig while up in Leroy michigan ice fishing Rose Lake
He's a big sroom fan said he would let me know when they start popin
here's a link to his site
http://www.theeyeshaveit.net/mushrooms.htm


----------



## twistertail

Michigan is AWSOME for shrooms! I have not been up there for a few years but used to go up for a week every spring and load up on em, plus there are usually still a few steelhead in the rivers and walleyes at the piers! I'm ready to get out and find mushrooms this spring! Ohio Power is a great place for them also.


----------



## BigChessie

geowol 
Thanks for the link. Man now I am REALLY ready for Spring now! They had some nice ones!


----------



## River Walker

Hey BC,I can tell you exactly where to look,I'm from up there,and I hit it up there every spring 3rd week of May.Forget about Cadillac,Grayling,Pigeon River,Clare or Tustin,everybody and their brothers know them spots,that's where the weekenders go,I can tell you a couple areas where the locals go.That will require a PM though,I'll shoot you one soon.Lot of dudes from here don't realize that the action gets started up there earlier than it does here-sand warms quicker than dirt! Yes,Ohio Power is a very good spot for shroomin',if only there were no ticks,damn it!


----------



## lv2fish

I vote for the shroomin forum also. I saw the tulips pushin up already, it's comin. Hopefully we will have a better season than last year. Fresh crappie and morels, my favorite combo in the spring!


----------



## psychobubba




----------



## shroomhunter

Gotta LOVE these rains. Ohio Power, never heard of the place  I'll be there for a week at the end of April. Turkey and SHROOMS!!! Lots of SHROOMS!!
Wish I could post pics of the finds in the early 80's down there, it was awesome. Never been to Michigan for shrooms but have heard the stories and seen pictures, sounds like it'stimeI go North and see for myself!
Let's bug the MODS and see if they'll start us a sub-forum!


----------



## PERCHPOOP

I've Stepped On Shrooms While Walking River Banks Fishing For Spawning Crappie In May. Being Color Blind For Some Reason I Can See The Grey Ones Way Better Than The Yellow. I Have Trampled Right Over Yellow Ones Only To Have My Dad Pick And Show Me The Ones That I Smashed. Oh Well I Still Usually End Up With About His Find Anyway. He Used To Go To Michigan About Every Year And Find Lots. It's Getting Closer!


----------



## Eyes

Hey there River Walker,
You can tell me those spots, I won't pick them through the week, before you get here on the weekends. 










http://www.theeyeshaveit.net


----------



## jeffmo

i can't wait!here's a couple of pics from michigan


----------



## catmaster

a couple years ago my grandpa took me mushroom hunting and we got a half a bag full and a small 4 point buck eating.


----------



## BigChessie

Hey Jeff You heading up north this year??


----------



## shroomhunter

I'd love to, when is the trip? Got $ for gas! Don't need hotel I'll sleep in the woods....if I get tired!!!


----------



## Uglystix

I remember going shroom hunting with my Dad. We would walk the train tracks near Westbranch and sometimes get 2 five gallon buckets full. He ate the wrong one and ended up at the ER with bad stomach pains and the squirts.lol. I would never eat them because i dont like shrooms and they look like brains. I know you guys know wich ones to eat I just thought I would share a memory.


----------



## jeffmo

chess,it's a definate maybe!!!i don't have the time scheduled off at the time when we usually go but i can get a trade(hopefully).with the price of gas this year i'm gonna stay about 4-5 days if they're on.my brother and his crew have been going up there for 25 years or so and i finally got a spot about 3 years ago when one of them just up and quit going.i've gotta get some for the freezer this year.i don't think i can handle anothe ohio state football season without any shrooms!
i didn't get to go last year but it didn't matter too much because the ones from our group that went didn't do very well at all.


----------



## BigChessie

Hey Buddy If you wander on over to www.huntohio.net Posted up in the "Mushroom Forum", We are putting together a outing to do both some fishing and shrooming up there. If you interested in hanging out with us just post it up. Looking at around the 3rd week of May. Would love to have ya join us! This is an open invite for any and all that would like to head up and have a good time,gonna be fishing frying,shroom frying and just a tad of BSing. lol


----------



## shroomhunter

It's Getting Closer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PERCHPOOP

I Think We Should Be About 6 Or 7 Short Weeks Away. It Will Be On Us Before We Know It. Seems Like Around The Time Crappie Start Spawning And Moving Close To Shore Cover That The Shrooms Start To Poppin!! Can't Wait. Fried Crappie And Morels. Good Luck To All.


----------



## Tom Patrick

One of the best mushroom Web sites Ive visited is Morel Mushroom Hunters Club http://www.morelmushroomhunting.com/fullspeed.htm 

Under the Most Commonly Used Pages area there should be a link to State By State Morel (and other mushrooms), if the link does not show up, click in the blank rectangle.


----------



## BigChessie

If the longterm weather outlook holds true, won't be but a few more weeks til something pops!!


----------



## CHOPIQ

A bunch of us are headed to south Ohio the last week of April for some shroominig. Hope the weather warms up by then.


----------



## BigChessie

By then ya should be trippin' over my stumps lol


----------



## shroomhunter

70 on Friday


----------



## Reel Thing

Well guys they're are startin
Guy here at work found 4 little ones on friday and 1/2 of dozen last night
This guy is room freak and always finds a few early in ross co hopefully I can get some pics 
They were only 1" 1/2 long whitish grays
all we need is some sun
geowol


----------



## BigChessie

That is great news!! My farm is in Ross county!! I may have to do alittle walking around this weekend, with the rain,the sun and warm temps who knows what might happen. BTW We are heading up North on the shroom trip on May 17th if anyone is interested in going. Looking at a few days for shrooms and a few days for fishing (tons of pike!)


----------



## Reel Thing

Here are some pics from last night
This guy is hard core roomer he's been finding them since last week the pics aren't to good but they are morels
Heck I could see them things in the woods
but the big boys should be on the way
BC we just work down the road south from round town
geowol


----------



## BigChessie

I can't believe how good the weather is looking. Sure hope it treats us better than last year. 
GEO I live just outside Pumpkin City and the farm is outside Bourneville.


----------



## larryfish

My neighbor just called and told me that he found 13 blacks this evening behind our house. All real fresh.


----------



## BigChessie

Guys we mare heading North for the Shrooms and some Pike fishing on May 17-21. Going to be at Fletchers Pond for the Pike and near by for the shrooms. We are looking for one or two more guys if anyone would like to go. PM me for more info. BC


----------



## larryfish

My neighbor and I went back behind our houses this afternoon and found 21 blacks. He found 13 yesterday. The best part is we ate em tonight! All we needed were some fresh crappie fillets.


----------



## shroomhunter

122 and hid 30 more baby greys under leaves. 102 from 1 tree  
I'll post pics later if I can keep from eating them first. 
By the way the GPS coordinates to the spot are.......Yeah Right


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

My wife and I walked our dog in a public park early Sunday morning.
We were walking in a mowed grassy area with white pine and birch trees along side a railroad track. I just happened to look down and there was a grey sponge about 2'' right by my foot! We looked around in circles for 10-15 minutes and managed 11 grey sponges all in a 50 ft. area; nothing big, but all 1-3''. 

We walk this park year round and I have heard from the guys who mow it that they find some yellows each year on the edges. This is the first time we ever found any, but you can bet we will check again. We plan to have them tonight after work.

I am heading out to a private spot one day this week, then down to Ceasar's Creek this weekend to check a few spots.


----------



## shroomhunter

We just fried up half of my find, I was going to fry some of those saugeye and crappie from March but decided the mushrooms could stand alone!!
There's just nothing that compares with fresh morels!!!
Of course nothing compares with fresh crappie or saugeye from ice cold water either!
*************LIFE IS GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Fresh turkey next week........with morels!


----------



## bttmline

when did you catch a saugeye. ha ha 
Tim


----------



## shroomhunter

I caught one, once a long long time ago  
How ya been?!


----------



## bttmline

Pretty good. I haven't been getting any shrooms yet. found 4 yesterday, woods around here are really dry.


----------



## Fishman

Been a while since I posted!


Found 3 last week on Friday. I'm pretty sure they we're yellows. Yes, thats right yellows. I was at work, wasn't even looking for them. Jumped out of my truck and bam, right there on the ground (almost ran over them) 3 morels.

This was about 30 minutes south of Indianapolis... not really local by any means but roughly in the same zone as I live. Gonna go out tomorrow and try my luck.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Found 61 yellows from 2 - 5 inches on 4/18 in Clark County, Ohio.
Looked for 2.5 hours with no luck at all and stumbled onto these all in one patch!

Will be back out Friday & Saturday.


----------



## shroomhunter

Went back to the tree where I hid/buried those tiny ones from last Saturday. They had all grown to about 3-4 inches. I picked another 87 bringing my total from that one tree to 189. I found a few more little ones and again buried them in hopes of some rain. I will try to post some pics later as I still have them whole in the fridge.
Good Luck Shroomin, these next 2-3 weeks should be good!
NEED RAIN RAIN RAIN!!!!!


----------



## saugeyeslayer1

i got 4 of them yesterday going this week again.will post how i do..


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I was fishing a public lake in central Ohio when 2 guys came out of the woods with a tremendous sack of yellow sponges. They said they get there @ daylight to beat the crowd - it was packed in every lot. It was about 10 am, so they'd been in there a few hours.

I looked around for 30 minutes before I left and found 16 yellows - very nice yellows  All in one area right on the edge of the woods near a picnic/grilling area! In a rush to get into the woods, I think most folks overlooked this spot. 

Also, saw a buddy this weekend who has been picking spikes by the pound -literally. He had over 40 pounds cleaned in his garage fridge! He has been giving them away by the gallon bag to his friends & family.


----------



## lv2fish

Just came back from a trip down south, 3 days of hiking around the hills of Scioto county netted me 178 mushrooms, blacks, peckers, greys and yellows. Attached are a few of the better photos I took. What a great weekend to be out looking for shrooms! Best of luck everyone.  

Also attached is a before and after of one of my meals that evening. Consisted of Fried Bass and Morels with a side of potatoes, ramps, bacon, morels pan fried. MMMMMM.....excellent table fare!


----------



## rac123

I found 4-1 gray-3 yellow in a small woods- acre and half.---colder temps being predicted for the week but rain,  that will help?


----------



## saugeyeslayer1

went yesterday found 34 of them 3 greys and the rest were yellows. anyone got any good recipes for morels?thanks in advance.


----------



## peple of the perch

i found like 10 of them jst walking down my drive way


----------



## BigChessie

We found 134 on Mon (24th) so the total is 156 for the year. Hope to find some this weekend. Can't wait to get Michigan next month to pick some of those!


----------



## peple of the perch

i think it is a good idea to


----------



## Fishwacker

Can anyone tell me how to go about "where to hunt mushrooms" at Ohio Power? I have never been there and would like to at least have some idea of where to start. I understand folks do not give up there mushroom spots but maybe someone might just be nice and give me a hint. Thanks big dan 111 @ aol . com


----------

